
Kickstarter transparency report shows crowdfunding's copyright woes - robgibbons
http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/08/kickstarter-transparency-report/
======
sp332
And it shows the USA's copyright abuse woes. 123 creative projects were
slapped for daring to build on the work of others or engage with popular
culture. And even more projects were threatened with bogus legal action,
taking resources away from new projects and scaring off many others.

